# Sponsor wife on visa that has archives clerk title



## slr722

Hi Guys

I am trying to sponsor my wife for a visa here in Dubai.

My salary is way over 10,000 AED
I have Ijari
I have labour contract
I have attested marriage cert from UAE and from the UK
I have copies and all photocopies of passports

When I went to immigration with my Typing application they said they wanted 3 months bank statements. I gave them this but I have only been in the country for 2 months so my bank statement only shows 1 wage deposit

Jaffiliya (rude arrogant arab staff) told me to come back in morning as my visa title says ARCHIVES CLERK and I need manager approval or I may need to change my title

Does anyone know about this?


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
Why do you have Archives Clerk as your job title?
Do you have a degree? If yes, did you provide an attested copy to your PRO - when they arranged your visa?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## QOFE

This is very odd. I have not heard that a man has issues sponsoring his wife due to his labour contract job title. I assume you don't have a degree or did not attest your degree? 

As long as the salary is high enough there should not be any issues? Did you also provide them with a DEWA bill? We had to do that. We did NOT have to provide bank statements.

They are a lot stricter with a woman sponsoring her husband but a husband sponsoring his wife should be very straight forward with the documentation you have.

This is what they offical website states: http://www.dubai.ae/en/Lists/HowToGuide/DispForm.aspx?ID=44

"3 months bank statement for long-time residents. New residents can submit 1 month bank statement or bank letter confirming salary transfer. "

As I said, we did not have to provide _any _bank statements. It seems to vary a lot who you get to deal with. Go back to another person.


----------



## slr722

QOFE said:


> This is very odd. I have not heard that a man has issues sponsoring his wife due to his labour contract job title. I assume you don't have a degree or did not attest your degree?
> 
> As long as the salary is high enough there should not be any issues? Did you also provide them with a DEWA bill? We had to do that. We did NOT have to provide bank statements.
> 
> They are a lot stricter with a woman sponsoring her husband but a husband sponsoring his wife should be very straight forward with the documentation you have.


The guys there were so arrogant.

The guy was literally like:

- Show me your DEWA. I did - he looked surprised as if expecting me not to have my documents.
- Everything he asked for; I provided. Marriage cert, IJARI, you name it..

Maybe it was the fact that I had not had three wage payments in the account?

My job title is Senior Software Architect; but I never got a degree in the UK so they just dumped that on it.

Is there a typing centre or someone I can pay to get this done?

I paid the typing centre for the non-exit fee too; basically if your wife is in Dubai and you have done an Oman trip once (so your on extended 30 days) you have to pay extra as she is here in Dubai with you.


----------



## QOFE

Why don't you try to go back there again and go to another counter? 
It shouldn't matter if you've worked one month or three months. As you have the documents they require somebody there should be able to process it for you. Which centre did you go to? We did ours at the Al Manara centre.


----------



## slr722

QOFE said:


> Why don't you try to go back there again and go to another counter?
> It shouldn't matter if you've worked one month or three months. As you have the documents they require somebody there should be able to process it for you. Which centre did you go to? We did ours at the Al Manara centre.


OK. I will try going back. I thought it can only be done in Al Jaffiliya (this is where I went)


----------



## QOFE

slr722 said:


> OK. I will try going back. I thought it can only be done in Al Jaffiliya (this is where I went)


Ours was done in Al Manara both times (last time in April this year).


----------



## slr722

Do you know where the other centres are? I will try there too.

Ideally wanted a one with more Brits and less Indian/Philippine expats.

Do you know if it will be difficult for my employer to change the title?


----------



## Stevesolar

slr722 said:


> Do you know where the other centres are? I will try there too.
> 
> Ideally wanted a one with more Brits and less Indian/Philippine expats.
> 
> Do you know if it will be difficult for my employer to change the title?


Hi,
You can't have a manager title without a degree.
You are better to stick with existing title - but go suited and booted to a different immigration office.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## slr722

Hey

Thanks for all the replies. Do you know where I can see a list of immigration offices that do wife visa?


----------



## LesFroggitts

slr722 said:


> Do you know where the other centres are? I will try there too.
> 
> Ideally wanted a one with more Brits and less Indian/Philippine expats.
> 
> Do you know if it will be difficult for my employer to change the title?


The term "Archives Clerk" is a catch all for those that don't have degrees, it's quite common and should not be a major problem - probably you were dealing with either a 'jobsworth' or someone who simply couldn't be bothered to check it out (it is of course Ramadan and any are "tired".

As for changing the title on your visa that I expect is going to be very difficult - you will come across a few niggles - fortunately I didn't but mine was done in Abu Dhabi where for some things it does seem to be easier than Dubai.


----------



## Stevesolar

slr722 said:


> Hey
> 
> Thanks for all the replies. Do you know where I can see a list of immigration offices that do wife visa?


Hi,
List of offices here:-
Our Address
Each has location and contact details
Cheers
Steve


----------

